# What jeans do you wear?



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I live in Wrangler's ultimate riding jeans in the cowgirl cut. They don't gape open in the back


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Levi 501s. Or the $15 Wranglers at Wal-Mart, to save money.

Maybe it helps to be a guy...:wink: Or to be at an age where I don't need to worry much about anyone staring at me. Between my girth, bifocals, farmer's tan & wrinkled face, I doubt much attention goes to my jeans!


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

I ride in whatever is clean. LOL. Most of my jeans I buy at Catos. I'm cheap. I use to wear cruel girl exclusively, but gravity has since allowed my butt to fit into them anymore. 

Although, half the time I ride in whatever I wear to the barn. Scrubs, capris, jeans. Whatever I have on.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Love the Wrangler Q-Baby's and Cowgirl Tuff jeans. The Ariats are comfortable but I found they wore down quicker than the other ones (and they were way too expensive for me lol).


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I wear Silver and Vigoss jeans. Most comfortable jeans I've ever had and they last a good while too. They're up there in the price.range though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Yes, Wranglers Q-Babys are wonderful!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm also a big fan of silver jeans, for some reason they're the only ones that seem to really fit me. I try not to submit them to barn abuse until they bee sufficiently worn out. Then I slap some patches on the worst of the holes and retire them as barn jeans 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I rode in Wranglers for as long as I can remember - until a few years ago when I needed a pair for some ranch work and didn't have an old pair of Wranglers to use.

I happened to be at Sam's Club and they have their own brand of jeans that sell for ~$13.00. Best jeans I've worn in a long time and they are every bit as heavy duty as Wranglers - hold up better too. That's all I use now. (Not the same as they sell at WalMart)


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I can't wear Wranglers.  I look terrible in them because I have really little thighs and small hips.

My favourite jeans to ride in are Levis and a pair of Fox jeans I have. And these pair I got from Kohl's, they're just their brand (So or something like that). Super comfy and stretchy.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wranglers, I think they are the Jackson20x and then I have another style... I forget what they are (also wranglers). I also have some Levis. I used to LOVE Arizonas but they changed the way they make them... Story of my life...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I have 3 pairs of Arizonas. One pair fits really well. The other two suck and I only use them for barn chores.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I ride in Cowgirl Tuff! I LOVELOVELOVE this brand, even if they are so expensive D: 

I really love Adiktd brand too, and Hydraulic (Though Hydraulic is ore famous for skinny jeans. Lol, maybe not good for riding. Though I treat them like breeches and put boots and half chaps on overtop)


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Wrangler Q-baby


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Umm I wear what ever fits and does not cost a lot. LOL I have big hips, thighs, and butt but my waist is smaller so I have a hard time finding ones that fit and don't gap at the back and show of my big girl pantys. LOL


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a pair of Q-babys, they're ok. For showing I have a pair of hobby horse sticky buns which only come in black, so I also have a pair of hobby horse sand colored side zips. I like the sticky buns the best.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Why do they call them sticky buns?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

They have a full seat patch, like english breeches. They are the most comfortable things ever.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh ok I have never heard of them. ; )


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Silver dont fit my bum. I have a pretty ghetto bum  I like my Q-baby's for riding, cruel girls for farm work and I also have a pair of Stetsons that I love! And Rock and Roll Cowgirl jeans for bein blingy 









My Q-Baby's


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha I ride in whatever Im wearing which can range from abercrombie,hollister to bullhead or random other names I only have one pair though that I LOOVE riding in but can't remember the name and really need to find a true pair of riding jeans lol


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow there are brand names here I have never heard of. Most of them in fact.

I wear whatever freakin' jeans I can find for less than $30 that actually fit me. Currently I don't have a pair that fit properly at all. Does anyone know how to find jeans that fit someone 5'9", waist 25", hips 37"? If they fit my hips, they are waaaay to big in the waist. Even low cuts. Low cuts that are too big on top are terrible, because a belt does not help. Believe it or not, the best fitting jeans I have right now are hand-me-downs from my son. ?huh? Still too big in the waist, but not nearly so bad as the women's jeans. That makes NO sense at all.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Although my daughter loves to pick at me by telling me I'm metro, even she admits that for outdoor activities I'm like most men. It's not about style, it's about comfort. Whatever fits comfortably and works well functionally. Cutting wood, canoeing, riding a horse all require pretty much the same wardrobe for a guy. Never worried about who made the jeans, just how they fit and felt to work in.

But I am giving serious consideration to checking out what it's like to ride in a hakama. They are very comfortable around the house. I have no doubt I'd get some funny looks from anyone who sees me riding in them, but no more than if I wore a kimono with them ) Problem would be what to wear on my feet (boots would look way to odd). Athletic shoes would work. Or I could go all the way and find a pair of Jika-tabi. All that would just look to unusual for the US. I guess a shirt with straight tails to wear over the top of the hakama and athletic shoes would be the way to go.

Of course I'd likely find out that it's not as comfortable to ride in them as it is just wearing them. And at the dojo they don't look out of place like they would out riding a horse. Still, it might be fun to find out. )


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Another vote here for Q-babys. They are pretty much the most comfortable jeans for me to ride in because they do have a bit of stretch but not enough to get all bent out of shape. I also love that you can dictate what length you want, not just pick petite/average/long. I have to have a 36" inseam when I'm riding. Anything shorter rides up and twists around my legs and anything longer bunches up and causes me to bruise.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

American Eagle 00 long in Artist, Boot Cut, or Favorite boyfriend. I'm built all funky..5'3" with long legs, little waist and a semi-big butt for a 100lb person.
I love the Cowgirl Tuff jeans and the Miss Me jeans, but I can't ever find any that fit right. Sucks.. So I stick with my AE jeans.


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

Well said smrobs. I love my q baby's. The only problem is I have to drive 2 hours to get them... Nobody around here carries the certain q baby I fit into. Dunno why, but the one fit is just nicer... And finding a 36 inseam? Freaking impossible here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Katie, I feel your pain there. I have to drive 2 hours to a Cavenders to get mine. However, you can order them off the internet from either the Wrangler or Cavenders' website.

Even when I do make the trip to the store itself, I can very seldom find more than a single pair, maybe 2 in my size. A woman that wears a 3/4 with a 36" inseam isn't terribly common I guess :?.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

I wear Charlotte russe (mall store) jeans to ride/work. I dont think I've ever paid more than $25 on a pair, they always have sales, and they're stretchy enough to ride in without being all loose and baggy when you get off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

katieandscooby said:


> Well said smrobs. I love my q baby's. The only problem is I have to drive 2 hours to get them... Nobody around here carries the certain q baby I fit into. Dunno why, but the one fit is just nicer... And finding a 36 inseam? Freaking impossible here
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I order them online when on sale from Shepler's.
I buy all clothes on sale/clearance except for shoes (hard to do) and online when there is free shipping. I HATE clothes shopping. Have better things to do, for example, be with my horses...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Because of an active youth in running sports I never developed "lady's hips". Women's jeans are always baggy where I should be curvy. Lucky me, men's jeans fit well and the best part is no need to try on - just grab my size and out the door. (I hate shopping for clothes as I wear anything from size 6 to 16 with the stupid sizing.) Wal-Mart's mens jeans in cheap brand wear well and the sizes are always consistent. Good old boot cuts.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

can somebody post a picture of the Q-baby's? I'd like to see how they fit someone other than a model...

Someone just kind of standing around in them that is...

Also, are they soft?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

DrumRunner said:


> American Eagle 00 long in Artist, Boot Cut, or Favorite boyfriend. I'm built all funky..5'3" with long legs, little waist and a semi-big butt for a 100lb person.
> I love the Cowgirl Tuff jeans and the Miss Me jeans, but I can't ever find any that fit right. Sucks.. So I stick with my AE jeans.


Try Cruel Girl Georgia slim or relaxed fit. No other jeans fit me right. I am 5"7 and in a 00 aswell. Talk about some long legs :wink:. Size 1 fits me just fine. I feel like Cruel Girls fit the slimmer body types rather than Wrangler. Plus Cruel Girl's are easier to find in a size 1"/36". 

Cruel Girl Jeans


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> can somebody post a picture of the Q-baby's? I'd like to see how they fit someone other than a model...
> 
> Someone just kind of standing around in them that is...
> 
> Also, are they soft?


I posted one earlier... but I'll post a couple again...



















They are soft after a couple washes


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

FP, unfortunately, I don't have any pictures of me just standing around in mine, all my pictures are of me riding in them. As for softness, the material is nice and very comfortable. Flat seams so that you don't get rubbed, the waist doesn't pinch even if they are a bit tight...because they have a bit of stretch, they have a lot more give than regular jeans and it just makes for an all around nice pair of jeans.

About the closest I have to just standing around pictures are these, but this pair of them were a size too big...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm curious if they'll fit me since you guys mentioned cruel girl are for slimmer body styles. I have wiiiiiiiiiiiide hips.... and wear wranglers but I wouldn't mind trying some other styles because the snaps on the wranglers drive me nuts. Although they are very comfy...


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I wear Buckle brand jeans, BKE. Until you have tried on a pair of BKE jeans, you don't know what comfortbale is. I used to be the type to buy whatever was cheapest and purposely stayed away from the Buckle and it's reputation for expensive jeans that feel really good. I had some extra cash and decided to treat myself to a pair of their jeans. That was it for me. I still own cheap pairs but only ride in my BKE's because I can buy them in just the right length. I do own a pair of Wranglers Q-baby Ultimate Riding jeans, and like them because of the high back, you don't have to worry about your butt crack ever. I just don't like the way they look over all on me, compared to my other jeans. But I'll use them if I don't have anything else.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't tried the Q-babys.....I do think I'll stick to the Cowgirl Tuff ones, and Adiktd like I said earlier....I like having some pocket "Bling" and they always fit really nicely over my boots too.  Though I can see how they wouldn't work unless you had hips to hold them...Lol.

By the way. Anyone else notice that Walmart jeans are never as accurate in sizing as the others? I wear a womens 3 in EVERY other brand, but when I get a walmart size 3, it fits like a siz 7, WAY too big and falling off...So I have to wear a 1 in every walmart brand I ever bought.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

so if I'm a 7 in the jacksons (wranglers) then would I be the same in the Q-babies?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I envy anyone who can ride in streetwear jeans, I still have scars from the bites those inseams caused me years ago.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

.Delete. said:


> Try Cruel Girl Georgia slim or relaxed fit. No other jeans fit me right. I am 5"7 and in a 00 aswell. Talk about some long legs :wink:. Size 1 fits me just fine. I feel like Cruel Girls fit the slimmer body types rather than Wrangler. Plus Cruel Girl's are easier to find in a size 1"/36".
> 
> Cruel Girl Jeans


Oh really now? Thanks. I'm going to have to look into those..I hate ruining my AE jeans after a few times I wear them riding..Somehoe I always end up filthy. I can't even go feed and not get dirty.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

My all time favorite riding jeans are well worn boot cut Calvin Kleins. They have a smooth inseam and are made for a girl with a butt.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I got some scars on my calves from jeans, so I Never ride in jeans-I use English breeches-plenty of stretch & lots of choice in color & texture, & I wear my tall black English boots, & nobody (other than a previous husband) has had any problem w/my attire.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I wear Wranglers - Q-Babys are my favourite, especially Dark Dynasty (These seem so much nicer than the other colours/fits, not sure why!). Just got a pair of the new Booty Up jeans from Wrangler that I also like. I have about 5 or 6 pairs of Wranglers, I wear them at work everyday as well as riding. I wear through the knees of them first.

Today I bought a pair of RM Williams Legend jeans - I don't normally look at these as they are $$$ but I got a seconds pair for $65 down from $169. I'm loving them so far, they feel really good quality and like they will last, and the fit is a little better on me than wrangler. I have a big butt so to fit my butt the legs can get too loose, if they fit my legs the waist is too tight. These aren't too bad.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> so if I'm a 7 in the jacksons (wranglers) then would I be the same in the Q-babies?


To be honest, I couldn't tell you. Because of the stretch factor, you may have to go down a size :think:.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I ride in whatever I have on that day if I just drop by the barn, but if I plan on going I ride in my kerrits riding tights. Otherwise anything from my Sevens to Amer. Eagle to Hollister to yoga pants to leggings.


----------



## mistrider (Sep 27, 2011)

I ride in Riders by Lee in boot cut during the summer because they are the most comfortable jeans and they seem to hold up pretty well but because of the winters around here i wear leggings under carhart reinforced mens pants, they are so nice and warm and they repel water which is great because i live in the pacific northwest where is rains all the time?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I work at a western wear strore, and I really like the fit of Miss Me's and Big Star Jeans.

But, when it comes to riding, I looove the Wrangler Sadie's or even the Q-Baby's.


----------



## LeviLover876 (Oct 1, 2011)

Jeggings-just like breeches, I love to ride in them! And they're really comfy, stretchy, and you can really feel the horse under you, versus other jeans so far, but they are a bit thinner if you don't like that. Mine have held up well though.


----------

